# Webdesigner für Clan HP gesucht



## Xcruizer (27. Januar 2009)

*Webdesigner für Clan HP gesucht*

Hey, melde mich auch mal wieder 
Ich bräuchte für meinen Clan eine Homepage und wollte fragen ob sich jmd mit Webdesign und so auskennt und bereit wäre uns da was zusammen zu schnibbeln 

Mfg


----------



## gettohomie (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Webdesigner für Clan HP gesucht*

Selber machen . Gibt doch fertig pakete . 

das ist unser klein homepage.
ist nicht viel aber besser als nicht

STALKERs


----------



## gdfan (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Webdesigner für Clan HP gesucht*

Nur Design oder auch coden??
Ein Design könnte ich dir machen meld dich mal per PM


----------



## Akkuschrauber (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Webdesigner für Clan HP gesucht*

Wenn das Design steht könnte ich dir unter Umständen helfen...


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Webdesigner für Clan HP gesucht*

was würdest du den zahlen wollen`?


----------



## Xcruizer (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Webdesigner für Clan HP gesucht*

Okay, danke bis hierher.
Leider haben wir schon so eine "Baukasten Page" und bräuchten so ein kleines bisschen was besseres vielleicht, aber wäre nett wenn du sagst wo wir sowas kriegen und ob man da auch videos hochladen könnte.
Ich sag jetzt mal nich was mein Leader gesagt hat zum Preis *hust* *gg*
Was würdest du denn wollen und was würdest du in etwa machen können?


----------

